

How to Drink at the Twitter Firehose and not Drown - coderdude
http://community.devexpress.com/blogs/garyshort/archive/2010/03/16/how-to-drink-at-the-twitter-firehose-and-not-drown.aspx

======
jmhobbs
That pre-launch checklist is a big caveat to this article...

